#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  > Cambodia Questions >  >  Phnom Penh: Guest House near ladiesbar ?

## Frank68

I don't know if Phnom Penh is a safety place past midnight, I'm not looking for getting robed or stabbed on the way return to the hotel.
Any advice on an guest house not far away from barladies ?
Thanks guys !
 :bananaman:

----------


## Stinky

Don't worry about getting stabbed, you're far more likely to get shot  :Yup:

----------


## khmen

Pickled Parrot on St 104 would probably suit you, it's a 24 hour bar/guesthouse on a little strip of alright girly bars. I haven't stayed there personally but I've drank there, the rooms are supposed to quite good for the money.

Or just stay near the Riverside somewhere, all the bar areas are pretty close together anyway so just get a tuk-tuk around at night for a dollar or two a trip.

----------


## Frank68

Pickled Parrot seems OK.
Now I have to choose between the 104 street (Pickled Parrot) and the St 51/63 with Walkabout hotel or Flamingo.
Can't be everywhere at the same time, where are the hotests babes ?

----------


## genghis61

Frank I can't keep up with all your PP posts - I think you've found all the threads . . . 

as per Khmen, riverside is best. I stayed at California2 after a friend's recommendation, you can find cheaper (it was US $25) but only a year old, clean, secure, 24hr food, quiet and good hosts/staff, easy walk from there - 5min - to some bars. 

Another friend said Cosyna, further along the riverside, was ok to stay at. 

As for safety, I didn't feel at risk and went well off the riverside areas; common sense though, never carried more cash than I needed for a night. Get a tuktuk driver known to the hotel you stay at, I used the same 2 for a week. 

Going back May/June - another cycling tour and with gf this time. Less nightlife!

----------


## geoff

If you have to ask all these questions,and are not capable of taking care of yourself, then you should stay at home with your mum.  Get out there and get into it. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sexy:

----------


## Frank68

> If you have to ask all these questions,and are not capable of taking care of yourself, then you should stay at home with your mum. Get out there and get into it. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL
Asking questions is part of having the fun weeks before I get there! :-)
It's just like, "what am I missing? what am I missing?" kind of thing. It's great to get some advices, I would be a fool to not ask some members here, it's like the guide michelin !
Really thanks you all for the replys !

(And I need 20 posts to be able to send PM)  :smiley laughing:

----------


## perthowen

> I don't know if Phnom Penh is a safety place past midnight, I'm not looking for getting robed or stabbed on the way return to the hotel.
> Any advice on an guest house not far away from barladies ?
> Thanks guys !


stay at the walkabout mate! get yourself a room with a fan and locker , you will never have to leave the place. then no chance of getting robbed and stabbed on the mean streets of the penh! :deadhorsebig:

----------


## dirk diggler

Go to Sharkies bar.

----------


## Frank68

Thanks Dirk and all for all your replys, they were helpful, I appreciated.

----------

